# new guy



## MidwestModeler (Jan 20, 2010)

Haven't had trains since I was a kid. I do a lot with 1/24th scale model cars and want something to tinker with when I'm not doing that. I also do a lot with photography and get around the lines to take pictures almost everyday. Lots of train activity in north dakota! I have a plan and I wanna know if it's even possible before I start taking it seriously. When I was a kid I had a shelf that was about a foot from my ceiling going all the way around the room. I had tons of model cars on there and a railroad. Me and the future wife are gonna be buying a house in the next few years and want to do a bar style basement with a pool table and stuff. (already got the table)..... I wanna do the same shelf I had as a kid going 100% around the room with an HO scale railroad.

1. How many cars can I pull with an ho engine?
2. How often is this thing gonna derail and fall off the wall haha?
3. Does it matter what brand of track or cars I buy? they will all be compatible correct?
4. Where can I buy some cheap ho cars?

I'm starting to collect cars and even if this idea isn't gonna work I'm gonna build a good collection. Let me know if you have any input! thanks!


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Being a relative newbie here myself, here's about all I can tell you.

1.That will really depend on the type of engine.
2.Who knows?
3.As far as track goes, NO, they are not all compatible.
4.I've had good luck on E-BAY as far as buying most of my stuff. And their are numerous online shops that have very enticing pricing. I've even found some local shops with good deals.

As far as an around the room on the wall setup, I would think something like the various snap together tracks would work well. (I'm partial to the Life-Like Power Loc myself.)


Jody


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

1. How many cars can I pull with an ho engine?
I agree it would depend on the loco and the brand. Of which there are many
2. How often is this thing gonna derail and fall off the wall haha?
Only you can figure that out; track work, speed too many factors to list. But they are quite reliable now a day.
3. Does it matter what brand of track or cars I buy? they will all be compatible correct?
If you wish easy track laying then Modular track would be best. Kato, Atlas snap track, Life Like Power Loc, Bachmann EZ Track all are snap together. There are also tow different codes of track which relates to the height of the rails(code 83 & 100) mainly there is also a code 70 which isn't that common
4. Where can I buy some cheap ho cars?
Ebay for one there is also a Moto... something that is up and coming, also Yahoo groups for sales of cheap cars to check into.

That should get you started without totally confusing you with too much info.
Welcome aboard; hope you enjoy your ride here. And don't hesitate to ask further questions when the spirit moves you. There are lots of helpful folks to render there informed opinions.

"Enjoy it's built rite in."


----------



## MidwestModeler (Jan 20, 2010)

So will all brands of ho cars work? What are the differences in them? Are the couplers all the same?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

All of the cars "should" work on different tracks.
Seems different brands use their own type of couplers. Sometimes they work together, sometimes they don't. Changing all the couplers to a single type seems to be the going thing.


Jody


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

All but the older cars will work on all tracks. The difference is mostly in the details of those cars. 

Locomotives are slightly different however. They vary in detail and functioning abilities. But that also will vary with opinion. And unfortunately there is no independent site in HO to go to and get an unbiased facts. N Scale has Spookshow who test and reviews all of the locos that are out.

Couplers there are a couple of different types.
Rapido Couplers, Knuckle Couplers those two make up the majority of them. There are a couple of others out there but not that common
The preferred amongst the majority are Knuckle Couplers. They are made by Kadee, Atlas, Athearn.
Note: Atlas Couplers are called Accumates but mate up with Kadee & Athearn just fine. However Rapdio Couplers don't mate up with any of the others mentioned.

Not pushing any of the Etailers but here is one place that you can look at most of the offerings that are presently out with a blown up scan over items that you would like to see closer for inspection.

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/

Hope that helps and post any additonal questions that you may come up with; We'll all be glad to help you get off to the right start
"Enjoy it's built rite in."


----------

